# 94-96 Impala 2 door?



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

I seen some very nice big body Cadillacs being converted into a 2 door coupe or a 2 door convertible, something that GM never planed, but I have not seen a big body Impala/Caprice in a 2 door or convertible conversion,.....................has it been done?????? post up some pics if you have any.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 4 2010, 06:11 PM~18488000
> *I seen some very nice big body Cadillacs being converted into a 2 door coupe or a 2 door convertible, something that GM never planed, but I have not seen a big body Impala/Caprice in a 2 door or convertible conversion,.....................has it been done?????? post up some pics if you have any.
> *


Seen a roadmaster too! Caprice wagon also. Cut and chopped. No imps.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah it's been done. I've seen it done with a chopped top too. IMO they just don't look right, kind of reminds me of a thunderbird.


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

wtf , that shit looks retarted . it reall does resemble a thunderbird , so sad . esp the vert and the shortened one , freakin horrible :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 4 2010, 07:33 PM~18488429
> *wtf , that shit looks retarted .  it reall does resemble a thunderbird , so sad .  esp the vert  and the shortened one , freakin horrible  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Ya they could have kept that as a concept! Or pattern the hell out it and go all lowrider of the year on it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 4 2010, 09:46 PM~18488476
> *Ya they could have kept that as a concept! Or pattern the hell out it and go all lowrider of the year on it.
> *


It might not look to bad done as a lowrider. When they're one color and stock, they just look off, needs something to take away from that.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 4 2010, 09:26 PM~18488399
> *Yeah it's been done.  I've seen it done with a chopped top too.  IMO they just don't look right, kind of reminds me of a thunderbird.
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does look like a T-Bird, don't think it was done right............ the one in the 1st pic don't look that bad, the other 2 (purplr/black conv) I think they where photoshopped, but not using a lot of imagination.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

was searching here in LIL this is the only thing I found..............



> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 21 2008, 01:47 PM~9746595
> *Like this  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

this one doesnt look bad, i like it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Sep 4 2010, 09:20 PM~18488945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a quad cab elco


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by implala66+Sep 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18488590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chop yourz! Hehehehe.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 4 2010, 08:26 PM~18488399
> *Yeah it's been done.  I've seen it done with a chopped top too.  IMO they just don't look right, kind of reminds me of a thunderbird.
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: looks worse than a 98+Lincoln 2 dr conversion,and thats bad :happysad:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

as much as they look like t-birds, wouldn't it be easier to take a t-bird body and graph the front and rear into one :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 5 2010, 08:30 AM~18490782
> *as much as they look like t-birds, wouldn't it be easier to take a t-bird body and graph the front and rear into one :dunno:
> *


easier to swap roofs  but i wouldnt use a tbird id go for something like a MK lincoln


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Sep 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18488945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a 90's era t bird


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

it would have looked better to me if they had used the first model bubble chevy 91-92 it had the skirt & it wouldnt have looked so much like a T- BIRD , but what the hell i would still drive it .


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Sep 4 2010, 11:20 PM~18488945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thunderbirdy yes, a little camaro like from the front side :dunno: i dont like cars bein 2 doors that werent meant to be. I can appreciate the craftsmenship but they just dont look good.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Sep 5 2010, 06:26 AM~18490320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Sep 4 2010, 08:20 PM~18488945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: 

doesnt look right


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's another pic i had saved. now both models are among my favoite american cars but putting both together just isn't right either.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 5 2010, 06:34 PM~18492713
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> doesnt look right
> *


gotta look past the wheels and picture it with 13s on it :biggrin: 

somebody photoshop it


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 4 2010, 10:26 PM~18488399
> *Yeah it's been done.  I've seen it done with a chopped top too.  IMO they just don't look right, kind of reminds me of a thunderbird.
> 
> 
> ...


anything is better than a 4 door.





















































unless you spend several thousand on an impala only to end up with something that looks like a thunderbird.

:roflmao: 

almost hard to say which is worse a goddamn 4 door or the 2 door conversion.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 5 2010, 09:08 AM~18490277
> *Yup.
> Chop yourz! Hehehehe.
> *


 :biggrin: maybe i will :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 5 2010, 05:08 PM~18493137
> *Here's another pic i had saved.  now both models are among my favoite american cars but putting both together just isn't right either.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Wtf!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 5 2010, 06:08 PM~18493137
> *Here's another pic i had saved.  now both models are among my favoite american cars but putting both together just isn't right either.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Now thats a face only a mother could love. :wow:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 5 2010, 06:08 PM~18493137
> *Here's another pic i had saved.  now both models are among my favoite american cars but putting both together just isn't right either.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a picture of one. I'll post it later. it looks "right".


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 4 2010, 07:26 PM~18488399
> *Yeah it's been done.  I've seen it done with a chopped top too.  IMO they just don't look right, kind of reminds me of a thunderbird.
> 
> 
> ...


It does remind me of a thunderbird.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 11 2010, 12:39 PM~18541793
> *It does remind me of a thunderbird.
> *



me too LOL !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 11 2010, 02:38 PM~18541788
> *I have a picture of one. I'll post it later. it looks "right".
> *


 :yes: / :no: ????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i can appreciate the work done but it dont sit right with me


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

.




























t - bird q glass, might as well buy a t -bird & bolt on a ss front clip............

:burn:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18558268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18558268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks right  
The Impalas dont, the rear quarter glass is just too big


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

want to sell it


----------



## llsunnyday3074 (Sep 21, 2010)

so many nice cars!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 20 2010, 08:06 PM~18616348
> *that looks right
> The Impalas dont, the rear quarter glass is just too big
> *


 the buick looks like ass reminds me of the FWD lesabres


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 09:58 AM~18620474
> *the buick looks like ass reminds me of the FWD lesabres
> *


It doesnt look tough or anything, but it looks proper.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Esoteric
> Sep 5 2010, 12:25 AM
> 
> 
> ...


x2! COUPE :barf: BUT A ELCO :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 21 2010, 08:50 AM~18620874
> *x2! COUPE :barf: BUT A ELCO  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 4 2010, 09:26 PM~18488399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 11:07 AM~18621007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 5 2010, 08:08 PM~18493137
> *Here's another pic i had saved.  now both models are among my favoite american cars but putting both together just isn't right either.
> 
> 
> ...


too bad it wasnt a sedan they did that too


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 21 2010, 09:25 PM~18626673
> *too bad it wasnt a sedan they did that too
> *


the other side has 2 doors also


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Sep 21 2010, 09:58 AM~18620474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say i like it but i do like it better than if it was still a wagon :biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

these 2 doors look like shit :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## Elco.Oz (Jun 12, 2014)

It had to be a hard top like this one to look good


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Esoteric said:


>


back reminds me of these holden ute's


----------



## bearmiller (Aug 13, 2021)

I NEED TO KNOW WHERE THIS IMPALA SS IS


----------

